# bekannte Probleme mit angler505?



## LordHelmchen (21. Juni 2007)

Wollte mal nachfragen wer momentan auch vergebens versucht Kontakt mit angler505 aufzunehmen? Ich habe es per Mail, Telefon und Handy versucht! Leider keine Antwort bekommen! 

Geht es euch genauso? Wartet evtl. jemand noch auf eine Lieferung von ihm? Wisst ihr, warum bei ihm momentan der Wurm drinnen ist?;+

Im Board war er das letzte Mal Ende März aktiv! #d



P.S. Ich will ihm bestimmt nicht hier an den Pranger stellen, es geht mir am meisten darum, zu verstehen was mit ihm los ist!


----------



## zokky (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Die vielen negativen Bewertungen in letzter zeit schrecken irgendwie ab. Wenn dann möchte ich die Ware per Rechnung erhalten. Hab Ihm gestern eine Mail geschickt ob das möglich ist.


----------



## christianxlaura (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Servus ihr ebay-Geschädigten, Angler505 ist doch der Händler aus Kruft, nicht wahr. Ich habe bei ihm Anfang Mai eine Fenwick Spinnrute ersteigert und er hat sich auch nie bei mir gemeldet. Ich habe ihm über 10 emails geschickt, er solle mir doch endlich seine Bankverbindung zukommen lassen, da ich ihm gerne Geld überweisen möchte. Keine Antwort!!! Dann habe ich es mit Anrufen auf seinem Handy probiert >>> MAILBOX!!! Dann habe ich es mit 5 Faxen probiert >>> NICHTS!!! Danach habe ich ebay kontaktiert >>> NICHTS!!! Letzte Möglichkeit in Anspruch genommen und bin per email vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten. Keine Reaktion!!! SCHLECHTE BEWERTUNG geschrieben, keine Reaktion!!! Für mich ist das Thema ANGLER505 erledigt. 

Dachte ich: #d

Komme vor einer Woche nach Hause, steht ein Paket vor der Tür. Hat mein Nachbar angenommen. Was ist drin: #6 Die ersteigerte Fenwick Spinnrute und eine Rechnung, die, falls ich noch nicht bezahlt habe, innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu begleichen ist. Nach kurzem "Ausraster" überlegt ich: "Ganz schön mutig der Bursche, einfach unbezahlte Artikel zu versenden, soll ich die Rechnung bezahlen???". OK die Vernunft siegte und nach 10 Tagen habe ich dann doch überwiesen... 

ALSO dann, viel Spass noch mit Angler505 und habt Geduld, irgendwann steht was vor der Tür.... #q #q #q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Es gibt so ne Kommunikationsplattforum, wo Ebayer Ebayern helfen.
D.h.: Man kauft irgendwo etwas. Es gibt ein Problem. Man kontaktiert über die Plattform einen Ebayer der dort wohnt und der schaut dann dort mal vorbei.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

vielleicht hat der gute Mann einfach Probleme(Krank,Computer ausfall oder Urlaub)!


----------



## LordHelmchen (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> vielleicht hat der gute Mann einfach Probleme(Krank,Computer ausfall oder Urlaub)!


 
Die Probleme scheinen sich schon seit fast 2 Monaten hinzuziehen! Ich wage deshalb mal eine Krankheit auszuschließen! #c

Desweiteren würde er nicht immer neue Artikel einstellen, wenn er so krank wäre, im Urlaub oder einen Computerausfall hätte.

@Thilo: Wo finde ich denn diese Plattform? Das wäre ja wahrscheinlich eine vernünftige Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob er irgendwas hat.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

lordhelmchen schauste hier http://www.antifake.de/


----------



## C.K. (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ich denke das wird der Link sein: http://www.antifake.de/


----------



## C.K. (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Lachsy, warst wieder schneller!


----------



## karlson (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Habe ihm vor kurzem aufgrund der vielen negativen Bewertungen bei EBay angeschrieben da ich mich für eine IronClaw Rute interessiere. Habe mitgesteigert,aber die Rute nicht bekommen.

siehe auch dazu seine MichSeite bei EBay: ( etwas nach unten ins gelbe feld scrollen )
http://members.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=angler505


Seine Antwort vom 19.06.:
---------------------------------------------------
Hallo, 
die Rute ist am Lager. 
Leider bestehen aber noch immer diese Probleme. 
Solange noch gestreickt wird, werden die Leute wohl die Kabel auch nicht austauschen. 
Für einen Kontaktwunsch RN 026526969 anwählen Nachricht auf AB sprechen in der Folge: NAME, Telefonnummer, ich frage den AB über den Tag normal 1 bis 2 Mal ab. Leider sprechen viele Leute aber erst über alles nur nicht über eine Rufnummer 
oder die Rufnummer wird so schnell aufgesprochen das ich die Nachricht x mal anhören muß und anschließend noch immer nicht weiß was los ist. 
Ist leider noch immer also ein grosses Problem. 
Habe aber jetzt ein KOMBIGERÄT dort angeschlossen so das du auch wieder Faxe senden kannst. 
Gibt leider aber immer eine Verzögerung da der Anschluss auf den ich die Anrufe amgelenkt habe nicht hier am Ort ist sondern im Nachbarort. 

mfg 
Friedel 

TUT mir Leid 


-------------------------------------------


----------



## Filler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo,

auch ich habe die Fenwick Seahawk Rute ersteigert und sofort nach Ende der Auktion per PayPal bezahlt. Als nach zwei Wochen noch keine Rute angekommen war, habe ich angefangen Emails zu schreiben. Es kam aber keine Antwort.

Dann habe ich angerufen und nur durch Zufall bin ich durchgekommen, da unser Verkäufer gerade jemanden anders anrufen wollte und den Höhrer gerade abgenommen hatte. Ich hatte ihm dann nach der Lieferung gefragt und er hatte meine Bestellung auch gefunden. Ich sollte in spätestens 2 Stunden zurückgerufen werden und erfahren wann meine Rute kommt. Es kam nie ein Rückruf. Und meine ca. 30 weiteren Versuche zu verschiedenen Zeiten ermöglichten mir auch kein weiteres Nachfragen.

Dann habe ich angefangen Faxe zu schicken... Keine Antwort! 

Als letzten Schritt habe ich über den PayPal-Käuferschutz mein Geld zurückgefordert. Auch die von PayPal geforderte Stellungnahme blieb aus.

Wenn jemand Probleme hat kann man drüber sprechen, aber keine Antwort und keine Info zu geben ist das letzte! Zu guter letzt habe ich dann nach 1,5 Monaten eine Email bekommen, dass ich meine Ware bezahlen soll... Das kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht weiter.

Wenn unser Verkäufer diesen Beitrag lesen sollte, würde ich mich über eine kurze Stellungnahme freuen. Wenn ich die Ware per Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen würde, nehme ich diese auch noch ab. 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## zokky (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Bei mir steht keine Ware aus, möcht von dem Herren nur wissen ob ein Versand auf rechnung möglich ist. Möchte meinem Geld bzw Ware nicht nachlaufen. Aber E-Mails nicht zu Beantworten ist das letzte. Wird sich doch ein freund oder Bekannter finden der Aushelfen kann. Damit schadet sich der Herr nur selber und schreckt mögliche Käufer ab. Da zahle ich lieber paar Euro mehr mit der Gewissheit die Ware auch zu erhalten.


----------



## DonCamile (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Sänger MEGA FEEDER Länge 4,5m WG 0-240gr. bei Angler505 ersteigert.
Ich bin gespannt ob und wann sie kommt ,bezahlt ist sie am 19.06.2007 Online-Überweisung.
Werde berichten !


----------



## pike1984 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo ihr Mitleidenden! Ich habe vor zwei Monaten eine Skeletor bei Angler505 ersteigert. Nur leider ging letzte Woche der Rollenhalter hopps. Ich habe ihn sofort angeschrieben, nachdem er telefonisch nicht zu erreichen war. Da er ja gewerblicher Verkäufer ist, habe ich ja das Recht auf Umtausch in einem Fall wie diesem - noch keine Antwort. Eure Berichte stimmen mich da auch nicht gerade positiv...


----------



## hotte50 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Da er ja gewerblicher Verkäufer ist, habe ich ja das Recht auf Umtausch in einem Fall wie diesem



Hi Pike1984,

ein Recht auf Umtausch hast Du sicher nicht, wohl aber ein Recht auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.  Die durchzusetzen dürfte aber nach den Berichten hier und seinem Bewertungsprofil bei ebay ein recht schwieriges Unterfangen werden.


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo Jungs,


hatte ihn heute am Telefon und kann das weitergeben was ich erfahren habe- es gab einen Wasserschaden in der Leitung und er ist seit einigen Wochen komplett von Internet und normalem Telefon abgeschnitten! Der Telekom- Mitarbeiter Streik hilft  nicht weiter-

soll die Tage besser werden, der Streik ist ja jetzt vorbei- aber sicher stauen sich die Nachfragen....

Ich sag jedenfalls VIELEN DANK für den Anruf und das nette Gespräch
und hoffe dass es so und auch am normalen Telefon weitergeht. Kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen

Philipp


----------



## hotte50 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> hatte ihn heute am Telefon und kann das weitergeben was ich erfahren habe- es gab einen Wasserschaden in der Leitung und er ist seit einigen Wochen komplett von Internet und normalem Telefon abgeschnitten! Der Telekom- Mitarbeiter Streik hilft  nicht weiter-
> ...



komplett vom Internet abgeschnitten.....;+

dann frage ich mich aber wie er in den letzten 25 Tagen über 2000 Auktionen einstellen konnte....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

und wenn ich seine negativ-Bewertungen ein wenig Rück-Verfolge......scheint er ja dieses Kommunikationsproblem schon seit ewigen Zeiten zu haben |rolleyes

ist ja auch wirklich schlimm, was sich die Telekom da leistet...:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Filler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, dass unser Verkäufer am Tag unendlich viele Email bekommt und er diese deswegen nicht lesen kann. Von einem Telekommunikationsproblem war keine Rede. Es kann ja aber sein, dass dieses auch noch dazugekommen ist.

Ich bin dennoch der Meinung, das Informationen weitergegeben werden sollten. Zur Not gibt es ja auch noch den normalen Postweg. Ein Infobrief ist auch vom Porto her nicht besonders teuer.


----------



## zokky (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Artikel kann man auch von einem anderen I-Anschluß einstellen. Ebenso kann man von diesem Infos weitergeben und Mails beantworten. Jedem Geschäftsmann sollte doch daran gelegen sein das die Kunden zufrieden sind und neue gewonnen werden. daran habe ich hier meine Zweifel. Gibt ja noch etliche andere Anbieter. Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt, momentan Bestelle ich nichts.


----------



## pike1984 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir ist und bleibt schleierhaft, warum viele Leute trotz der vielen Negativbewertungen immer noch bei solchen Ebayhändlern bestellen??
> 
> Wollen die nur beschissen werden?? Oder macht Geiz soooo geil???#c#c#c
> 
> ...



So schlecht waren die Bewertungen nicht, als ich die Rute vor gut zwei Monaten kaufte. Und bei 59€ inklusive Versand für eine Skeletor ist man als nur gelegentlich verdienender Student schon geneigt, so ein vermeintlich geringes Risiko einzugehn. Das hat nix mit Geiz zu tun-zumindest in meinem Fall.

Naja, ich werds dann evtl mal per Post probiern. Bin ja gespannt ob da was rauskommt. Das wär nämlich seeehr ärgerlich, wenn ich auf der kaputten Rute sitzenbleibe.


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir ist und bleibt schleierhaft, warum viele Leute trotz der vielen Negativbewertungen immer noch bei solchen Ebayhändlern bestellen??
> 
> Wollen die nur beschissen werden?? Oder macht Geiz soooo geil???#c#c#c
> 
> Bei solch einem Bewertungsprofil käme mir nicht mal der Gedanke, dort zu ordern#d#d



Woher das Bewertungsprofil kommt..siehe oben- und er hat ganz starke Seiten, die Nachfrage ist dementsprechend nicht gering. Ich hab schon wieder ein paar Sachen auf der langen Bank die ich bei ihm bestellen werde. Aber das führt zu weit- jedenfalls sind die Probleme die es mit 400 Mails pro Tag und etlichen Bestellungen per Telefon usw. gibt nachvollziehbar und werden sich deutlich bessern

Prost,  bis später

Philipp


----------



## pike1984 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Das hoff ich auch.


----------



## elmich (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Also heute oder gestern hat ebay oder er wohl die Komsequenzen aus dem ständigen Chaos gezogen - er ist als angler505 bei ebay abgemeldet...

bin mal gespannt, ob er bald mit neuem Namen am Start ist...


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

vermutlich weil er zur Zeit handlungsunfähig ist, wurde wohl der Account gesperrt... warten wir es ab


----------



## pike1984 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ach du Sch****! Das wars denn wohl...


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> vermutlich weil er zur Zeit handlungsunfähig ist, wurde wohl der Account gesperrt... warten wir es ab




sicher......ist bestimmt die böse Telekom schuld :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> sicher......ist bestimmt die böse Telekom schuld :q:q:q:q:q:q


die ist an allem schuld;  daran aber wirklich teilschuld!


----------



## LordHelmchen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Da hatte ich wohl doch den richtigen Riecher, das da irgendwas mächtig schief läuft! Schade!!!#d


----------



## Gloin (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Herrlich!!!
Endlich eine Angler505-Selbsthilfegruppe, in der man sich mal
den Frust von der Seele |bla: kann....
Ich habe am 14./15. April (!!!) bei besagtem Händler eine Fenwick Seahwk und eine Berkley Skeletor zum echten Schnäppchenpreis geschossen, hatte mir vorher extra noch seine Bewertungen angesehen, weil besagte Ruten dort verdächtig günstig zu haben waren.Und damals war sein Bewertungsprofil nicht besser oder schlechter als von 99% aller anderen ebay-Händler auch.
Als die Ware trotz sofortiger Überweisung nicht kam, schrieb ich mehrere Emails, auf die dann Anfang Mai eine lange Antwort kam.In der Antwort-Mail bat der Händler um Verständnis dafür, dass er es nicht immer schafft Emails zügig zu beantworten und erklärte, dass es auf Grund eines Transportschadens
 Lieferverzögerungen geben könnte.
Soweit ok, ich kenne einen Angelhändler persönlich und weiß, dass der Job sehr stressig und manche Kunden dreist und nervig sein können.
Als zwei Wochen später - also gut einen Monat nach Auktionsende - aber weder Ware noch weitere Infos kamen, wollte ich den Angler505 mal persönlich sprechen und brauchte eine gute Woche, um ihn endlich an den Hörer zu bekommen.Ich war nett und verständnisvoll, er zeigte sich hilfsbereit, erklärte den Transportschaden und wollte sich am selben Tag noch melden....
Daraus wurde leider nix, obwohl ich ihm auch meine Handy-Nr. gab, also telefonierte ich wieder hinterher, erwischte ihn dann vor einer Woche endlich, er erklärte mir seine schlechte erreichbarkeit mit Gewitterschaden an der Telefonleitung+Telekom-Streik und wirkte schwer gestresst.
Ok, ich verständinisvoll und er: "wir finden schon eine Lösung, ich ruf dich heute noch zurück".
Seit dem warte ich...und Freitag geht es nach Norwegen, vermutlich ohne die Fenwick-Rute#d
SO!!!Jetzt geht es mir besser, werde natürlich berichten, wenn etwas passieren sollte....


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die ist an allem schuld;  daran aber wirklich teilschuld!



hm.....Du bist nicht zufällig verwandt oder verschwägert mit dem Verkäufer ??????   :g


----------



## zokky (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Vielleicht besitzt er die eine oder andere Ware gar nicht oder das Gebot war zu niedrig? Ist keine Unterstellung sondern nur ein Gedanke.


----------



## elmich (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

das könnte schon sein. Auf jeden Fall hat er sicher ne Menge Stress am Hals. Soweit ich aus den Bewertungen sehen konnte, haben mindestens 2 "Kunden" Strafanzeige gegen unseren, ich finde doch irgendwie liebenswerten Angler505, gestellt. Hat er dann bei diesbezüglichen Briefen eine ähnliche Mentalität wie bei Mails oder Anrufen sieht es nicht gerade gut aus...


----------



## karlson (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hab grad gesehen das Angler505 nicht mehr bei EBay registriert ist


----------



## gezz (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

tja dann muss ich mir meine skeletor wohl wo anders kaufen. jmd. nen tip?


----------



## DerFischfänger (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

MoinMoin,
Ich kenn dies Problem bereits und habe selbst in einem anderm Forum so einen Threat aufgemacht.
Tut euch zu 3-4 Mann zusammen (aus Vorsichtgründen, damit ihr nachher Zeugen für das Gespräch habt), sucht die Händleradresse raus, vielleicht sogar die Private und besucht den Angler 505 doch einfach.
So habt ihr unter Umständen am gleichen Tag eure Angelsachen.
Mfg


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo Leute,
hatte auchmal ein Problemchen mit Angler 505 und Ihn daraufhin besucht.
Damals hatte er ein Riesenchaos an Angelwaren, bei dem er selbst nicht mehr durchblickte. Schließlich stellte sich heraus, dass er die angebotene und von mir gewünschte Ware, die er unter einem Berg aufgetürmter Waren vermutete, doch tatsächlich gar nicht mehr vorrätig hatte.
Ihm fiel dann ein, dass er gerade diesen Artikel in den Wochen vorher angeblich unzählige Male verkauft hatte und der nun gerade doch nicht mehr auf Lager war...Auf eine Nachsendung habe ich dann aus verständlichen Gründen verzichtet...
Angler 505 war freundlich, gab sich Mühe und seine angebotenen Artikel sind ohne Zweifel günstig.Ich hatte aber den Eindruck, das er in seinem Chaos selbst nicht mehr durchblickte und er hoffnungslos überfordert war:
Geflochtene Schnüre im wilden Durcheinander, eine Whiplash war angeblich eine Spiderwire,einen Berg umkippender Rollenkartons usw.
Erst glaubte ich an einen Gag a la "Versteckte Kamera", aber da war keine.
Dann kam mir in den Kopf, der dreht einen neuen Mr. Bean Film.Absolut filmreif ,die ganze Chose !

Ich wünsche dem chaotischen, aber dennoch durchaus sympatischen Angler 505 alles Gute und hoffe, das der sich wieder fängt. Wenn bei dem denn wirklich noch technische Probleme hinzu gekommen sind ist Waterloo 
perfekt.
Ich habe für meinen Teil aber damals beschlossen, in Zukunft nur noch beim ortsansässigen Fachhandel oder in Ausnahmefällen beim namhaften Versandhandel zu bestellen. Denn was bei einem solchen Internethandel bei Garantie- oder Reparaturfällen zu erwarten ist kann man sich ja denken...


----------



## elmich (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Sehr aufschlussreiche Geschichte...

Macht mich irgendwie hoffungsfroh, dass meine Iron Claw doch noch auf irgend einem Weg zu mir findet.

Zudem Angler 505 von tausenden Bewertungen ja nur relativ wenige gescheiterte Auktionen hatte.


----------



## hotte50 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



elmich schrieb:


> Zudem Angler 505 von tausenden Bewertungen ja nur relativ wenige gescheiterte Auktionen hatte.




wenig ???   da bist Du aber mächtig auf dem Holzweg. Das Bewertungsprofil in der Übersicht zeigt nur die letzen 12 Monate an, also 79 negative !!!!. Angler505 ist aber seit 19.04.00  bei ebay aktiv. Da kommen einige mehr zusammen..!!! Anfangs war er ein guter, die letzten, sagen wir mal, 2 Jahre gehts immer weiter Bergab.

geh mal auf den Bewertungs-Check

http://www.wortfilter.de/Tools/bewertungscheck.php

 und gib den Namen ein !!! Es werden immer jeweils 600 Bewertungen geprüft und die darin enthaltenen negativen und neutralen angezeigt. Am Ende der Liste kannst kannst Du dann die nächsten 600 checken und so weiter und so weiter.......

......und das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche.....Probleme mit der Lieferung und keine Reaktionen auf mails und Anrufe #d

der Gewitterschaden besteht also schon seit Jahren :q:q:q


----------



## Mario563 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

@hotte, danke wieder was gelernt


----------



## elmich (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

hey hotte, du kannst mir doch nicht einfach so meine träumereien zerstören...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

hi kollegen,

lese gerade mit erstaunen den thread durch. kann es eigentlich kaum fassen was da los ist. haben selber schon oft bei ihm bestellt und immer alles bekommen. war bei defekten auch immer superkulant. 

ein offenes wort seinerseits wäre jetzt denke ich mal sehr hilfreich, um die lage etwas aufzuklären.


----------



## elmich (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hi Leute, also gestern hat angler505 anscheinend mit der Aufarbeitung seiner Ebay-Vergangenheit begonnen. Ich erhielt folgende Standardmail, die auch alle anderen erhielten, die ihm Emails zugeschickt hatten. Inhalt der Mail:

Hallo,​ leider war mein Internetanschluss,meine Mails vom 08.05.2007 bis 29.06.2007 zu mehr  als 90% ohne Funktion. Meine Telefon ist auch erst seit gestern wieder soweit  hergestellt das ich Gespräch annehmen kann.​ Es tut mir sehr Leid wenn Sie den Eindruck hatten, das ich als Verkäufer von Waren  nicht antworten will.  Doch leider ist es so das ich selbst wenn ich bemüht habe nicht  mehr als einen Bruchteil der Kunden zurückrufen konnte die mir einen Nachricht auf  dem AB hinterlassen haben.​ Mein Anschluss war für die Dauer der Störung auf einen anderen Anschluss umgelenkt  dort war ein AB angeschaltet. Doch bei mehr als 50 eingehenden Nachricht am Tage  mit dem Bedarf eines Rückrufs war dieses einfach nicht zu schaffen.​ Ich habe nun begonnen die Mails nacheinander aufzuarbeiten, bitte gleichzeitig aber  um Verständnis, mir ist hier auch nur die Abarbeitung nacheinander möglich.​ Ich werde an alle Mail-Absender  wo ich den Handlungsbedarf sehe diese Information  senden.​ Die eigentliche Mail werde im Anschluss parken bis das der Posteingang soweit  abgearbeitet ist ( INFOS versandt ). IM Anschluss werde ich die geparkten Mails dann  genau lesen und mich wieder schnellst möglich bei Ihnen melden.​ 
mfg​ Schütz

Ich hoffe also weiter, dass meine Rute noch versendet wird...
​


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



elmich schrieb:


> Hi Leute, also gestern hat angler505 anscheinend mit der Aufarbeitung seiner Ebay-Vergangenheit begonnen.



die Ebay Vergangenheit ist so schlecht nicht. Hab den Bewertungscheck  mal angesehn. 
Und mit ihm telefoniert..
ebay oder nicht mehr ebay-

angler505 ´s back!

:g

:m


----------



## pike1984 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Denke ich auch. Hoffe, er kommt gut voran!


----------



## zokky (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Will er bei ebay weitermachen oder nur die restlichen Bestellungen aufarbeiten?


----------



## pike1984 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ich denke erst mal letzteres.


----------



## elmich (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Also mir hat er am Telefon gesagt, "erst mal den riesigen Haufen abarbeiten und dann mal ganz in Ruhe mit Ebay weitersehen..."


----------



## bangBoomBong (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Dafür dass er keinen Zugang zum Internet hatte, hatet er noch genug Waren in ebay. Die stellen sich nicht von alleine ein. Bei mir hat Anglere505 verschissen!


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

wer ihn etwas besser kennt hat da weniger Zweifel- meine Meinung


----------



## Mario563 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> wer ihn etwas besser kennt hat da weniger Zweifel- meine Meinung


Trotzdem ist es komisch wenn jemand angeblich schwierigkeiten mit Telefon und Internet hat, gleichzeitig aber Artikel in Ebay einstellt??? Wie das geht würde mich schon interessieren


----------



## esox_105 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es komisch wenn jemand angeblich schwierigkeiten mit Telefon und Internet hat, gleichzeitig aber Artikel in Ebay einstellt??? Wie das geht würde mich schon interessieren


 

... ganz einfach, mit der Startzeitplanung ... :m


----------



## Mario563 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ganz einfach, mit der Startzeitplanung ... :m


Oh danke Axel#6


----------



## hotte50 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ganz einfach, mit der Startzeitplanung ... :m



was soll denn der Blödsinn..???? #q  (hebelt die Startzeitplanung jetzt schön "Störungen" aus ??)

er behauptet doch immer wegen einem "Gewitterschaden" *keinen*, bzw. einen gestörten Internet/Telefonanschluss gehabt zu haben. Dann nutzt auch die Startzeitplanung nüscht |gr:

und dann noch über 2.000 Auktionen.....|bla:

im übrigen, seine Begründung.....vom 08.05. - 28.06......ist für mich nur eine Ausrede, da bereits lange vorher die gleichen Probleme existierten. Wer sowas glaubt ist in meinen Augen sehr leichtgläubig und glaubt auch das im Himmel gerade Jahrmarkt ist :q

bei ebay ist er rausgeworfen worden eben wegen seiner immer massiver werdenden negativ-Beurteilungen.

Für mich hat der Mann einfach den Überblick total verloren und die daraus resultierenden Probleme versucht auszusitzen. Alles andere sind nur Schutzbehauptungen. Wer's glaubt wird Seelig :q


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *esox_105*
> 
> 
> ...


hotte50-

mit solchen Behauptungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Das geht ganz schnell als substanzlose üble Nachrede durch

Philipp


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

@ bibelmann

so ganz substanzlos sind die Behauptungen von hotte nun auch nicht. Seriös ist das nun nicht was Angler505 da abzieht. Auch wenn er nett und freundlich ist und hoffentlich auch alles dafür tut das es besser wird, nur der Wille alleine genügt da nun nicht. Wenn er es nicht geregelt kriegt kann und darf er nicht noch weitere Auktionen einstellen.
Immerhin betreibt er das ganze als Firma und muß sich auch si verhalten.

Grüße
welsfaenger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hallo!

Ihr solltet mal überlegen, wie ein kleiner Händler, der günstig mit großen Sonderposten oder anderen sehr günstigen und dabei guten Artikeln bei dem Rest der Angelhändlerbranche ankommt? na? :g

Ich hatte von ihm jetzt einen Rückruf tatsächlich auf diese etwas merkwürdige Anrufbeantworterkonstruktion gesprochen, und das funzte sogar, er wollte das, was er nicht mehr liefern kann zurückerstatten. 

Was abzusehen ist: Eine genügend wenig stabile Selbstorganisation, ein paar andere böswillige Vorfälle, und dann ..... |rolleyes


----------



## elmich (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ich denke, Angler505 wird auch bei ebay wieder auftauchen. Meine Rute ist jedenfalls gestern angekommen und das für einen konkurrenzlosen Preis....

Die Wartezeit war halt sehr von Unsicherheit und Chaos seitens Angler505 geprägt.


----------



## kof (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

... my 2 cents ... 

... wenn man ins internet will, um zumindest käufer zu benachrichtigen etc.pp., dann bekommt man das hin....

zu den erneut auftauchenden angeboten - es mag ja auch durchaus sein, dass man einen verkaufsmanager verwendet und ggfs artikel terminiert einstellt, bzw eine art 'wiedereinstellfunktion' hat.

ich kenne friedel nicht und will ihn um gottes willen nicht verurteilen, allerdings meinte ein bekannter, der ihn lange & gut kennt, er sei sehr zufrieden.

anyway wuensche allen. dass alles glatt abgewickelt wird.

cheers
marc


----------



## DonCamile (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Sänger MEGA FEEDER Länge 4,5m WG 0-240gr. bei Angler505 ersteigert.
> Ich bin gespannt ob und wann sie kommt ,bezahlt ist sie am 19.06.2007 Online-Überweisung.
> Werde berichten !


Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit 3 mal auf den Anrufbeantworter gesprochen und bin 3 mal vom Angler505 zurückgerufen worden.

Nach dem ich ihm noch einmal meine Lieferanschrift durchgefaxt hatte war die Rute nach zwei Tagen auch schon da.

*Verpackung und Komunikation sehr gut ,Lieferzeit (mit den bei der Bestellung bekannten Problemen) finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung.

Meine nächste Bestellung (günstiger Preis) werde ich wieder bei Angler505 machen.*


----------



## pike1984 (5. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Wollte mal fragen, wie es bei euch so ausieht? Weil sich der Angler505 bei mir seit dieser Infomail an alle nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Ist noch wer am Warten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Ist noch wer am Warten?


Ja. Ich hoffe er meldet sich mal offiziell zu Wort.


----------



## Gloin (11. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Tja...ich warte leider auch immer noch auf meine Ware|gaehn:
Wir hatten zwischendurch nochmal telefoniert, er hat alles erklärt und mir ein wenig sein Leid geklagt.
Dann sagte er mir, dass die beiden bestellten Ruten gerade auf Lager sind und er sie noch am selben Tag per DHL verschicken und mir eine Mail mit Paketnummer zukommen lassen wolle.
Besagte Mail kam nicht, ebenso wenig das lang ersehnte Päckchen#d
Ein paar Tage darauf rief seine Mitarbeiterin mich an und meinte, dass Paket sei zurückgekommen und so gab ich ihr am Telefon nochmal meine Lieferadresse durch...Das war vor fast zwei Wochen, also habe ich gestern wieder auf AB gesprochen und warte...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Alles nur dreckige Lügen.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Gloin schrieb:


> Wir hatten zwischendurch nochmal telefoniert, er hat alles erklärt und mir ein wenig sein Leid geklagt.
> Dann sagte er mir ...


So langsam wird mir das aber auch zu bunt. Keine Ware, keine Geld zurück wie min schon 3mal versprochen. Im Moment : NIXDA! 
Überlege mir die nächsten und rechtlichen Schritte, Telefonieren bin ich leid. :g


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ich wohne in Koblenz, das ist ca. 15 km entfernt von Kruft... Außerdem kennt ein Anglerkollege ihn und seinen Laden und meine Freundin arbeitet in Kruft bei einer großen Firma, vielleicht weiß einer ihre Kollegen was näheres. Ich brauche nur mal den Namen usw von Angler 505 via PM.
Ich könnte mich mal schlau machen, falls noch Interesse besteht.


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Also ich weis nicht warum ihr euch immer wieder über Angler 505 im Forum beschwert.|kopfkrat
Da der Laden ja absolut unzuverlässig zu sein scheint #qwürde ich da maximal einmal mich verkackeiern lassen.
Aber eine Menge unter uns scheinen ja ziemlich Beratungsresistent zu sein.|rolleyes|rolleyesSo das wollte ich mal loswerden nichts für ungut und viele Fische .:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## andreas0815 (16. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

*Hallo Zusammen,*

wenn ich die Berichte so verfolge sind wir mittlerweile bei 66 Beiträge, da glaube ich nicht das es sich um einen zu empfehlenden Schop handelt!|bigeyes
Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen ich bestelle auch einiges im Internet bei meinen Anbietern mehr als drei Tage dann ist die Ware da!#6


*Tu was du nicht lassen kannst,*
_*aber lass was du nicht tuen kannst.*_




_____________Gruß aus Niederbayern


----------



## Gloin (19. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

#c
@ wilhelm:

natürlich kaufe ich nicht blind überall online,
aber als ich im APRIL meine Ware bei Angler505 ersteigert habe, hatte er noch ein astreines Bewertungsprofil!!!
Hätt er seinen Laden noch nur ein paar Wochen später ins Chaos gestürzt...#q


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Gloin schrieb:


> #c
> @ wilhelm:
> 
> natürlich kaufe ich nicht blind überall online,
> ...



welchen April meinst Du denn...?  sicher nicht den in 2007.....oder doch.

Wenn ja, bereits im April und auch lange davor hatte er einen ganzen Sack voll von negativen + neutralen Bewertungen !!!!   und alle hatten einen  nachlesbaren Grund: elend lange Lieferzeiten und nicht reagieren auf emails etc.

guck mal hier und gib "angler505" ein......es werden jeweils 600 Bewertungen durchsucht und nur die negativen und neutralen angezeigt. Kannst aber auch mehr als 600 Bewertungen durchsuchen lassen...

http://www.wortfilter.de/Tools/bewertungscheck.php


----------



## zokky (19. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Im Mai lief bei mir alles Reibungslos. Als die Negativen Bewertungen immer mehr wurden habe ich von weiteren Käufen Abstand genommen. Wie man sieht eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## andreas0815 (21. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Gloin schrieb:


> #c
> @ wilhelm:
> 
> natürlich kaufe ich nicht blind überall online,
> ...


 
*Hallo,*

muß ich dir recht geben das man schlecht wissen kann welche Verkäufer wirklich Top ist, ist mir auch schon passiert verkäufer hatte Bewertung 100% aber meine Ware kam nie an!(ersteigertes Handy):v


*Nicht aufregen. Nur wundern......*


*___________________Gruß Andreas*


----------



## omer (22. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht warum ihr euch immer wieder über Angler 505 im Forum beschwert.|kopfkrat
> Da der Laden ja absolut unzuverlässig zu sein scheint #qwürde ich da maximal einmal mich verkackeiern lassen.
> Aber eine Menge unter uns scheinen ja ziemlich Beratungsresistent zu sein.|rolleyes|rolleyesSo das wollte ich mal loswerden nichts für ungut und viele Fische .:vik:wilhelm:vik:




* Hauptsache* *Billig!!!!!#c

CU*


PS: Deswegen kauf ich am liebsten Cash & Carry. Ware gegen Geld, fertig.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. August 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



omer schrieb:


> * Hauptsache* *Billig!!!!!#c
> 
> CU*
> 
> ...




Nur Bares ist wahres! Aber manche sachen bekommst du nicht ohne das du dir die online irgendwo bestelllst.|kopfkrat
Hatte bisher aber immer glück und habe alles ohne große probleme bekommen.
#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. September 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ist er hier sogar aktiv?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2482


----------



## Rotauge (9. September 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ist er hier sogar aktiv?
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2482



 Seine letzte Aktivität war am 14.05.2007.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Kurze Info: Der gute Mann hatte sich wieder bei Ebay angemeldet. Habe einige Artikel in die Beobachtung genommen, da ich mir gedacht habe, wenn ich eine Auktion gewinne, kann ich auch selbst hinfahren. Ich wohne ja nur 15km entfern von ihm.

Was soll ich sagen.... drei Tage später war alles weg. Nix mehr in der Beobachtung, keine Auktionen mehr....


----------



## FischFan271 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

*Hier die Bestätigung, dass er nicht mehr bei Ebay angemeldet ist:*

"Die oben angegebene Seite wird verwaltet von: *angler505





( 3836





) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet











"*

*Für weitere Beschwerden, schaut doch einfach mal bei ihm Zuhause vorbei...vielleicht Wissen ja Nachbarn etwas. Auf keinem Fall mehr über Vorkasse (PayPal) bezahlen. Erst bezahlen wenn ihr das Paket erhalten habt !!!*

*Die Adresse von Angler505 findet ihr übrigens HIER:*


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Er war nicht unter diesem Namen angemeldet!!!! Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gekommen. Hab mal nach anderen Artikeln gescheut und seinen Shop besucht. Und da stand sein auf einmal sein Name .....


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

@asphaltmonster
mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass unser Friedel wieder aktiv ist!
Er hat unter www-besser-angeln-de bei Ebay einen Account angelegt und auch  einige Artikel verkauft. Es gibt auch eine neue Internetseite http://www.besser-angeln.de/webshop/ . Den Ebay Account hat er bereits wieder abgemeldet und einen neuen unter dem Namen besser-angeln angelegt.


----------



## FischFan271 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

jo stimmt hier isser....http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZwww-besser-angeln-de


----------



## hotte50 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

....und auch unter diesen Account ist er bereits wieder gesperrt...|rolleyes

ebay lässt sich halt nicht so einfach verschaukeln


----------



## hecq (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Also ich habe bei ihm zwischen den Feiertagen bestellt und heute meine Ware über DPD erhalten ging alles fix ohne Probleme über die Bühne.. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



hecq schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei ihm zwischen den Feiertagen bestellt und heute meine Ware über DPD erhalten ging alles fix ohne Probleme über die Bühne.. #6


Also echt, wie hast Du denn bestellt?
ICh warte ja auch schön länger auf eine Vorkasse-bezahlte Lieferung, vlt. kommt die ja doch noch! :q

Wär ja schön, wenn die Probleme ausgestanden #6 wären und ihn weiter handeln erlauben würden.


----------



## hecq (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Habe bei ihm bei ebay bestellt.. nen richitges schnäppchen.. 2 Tage später bekamm ich ne email von ebay, ich sollte kein Geld überweisen, weil es ein Betrüger wäre. sein Account wurde ja gelöscht und seine Angebote auch, also auch die daten von dem Artikelkauf meinerseits. Von ihm kamm aufjedefall 4 Stunden nach Auktionsende eine E-mail die Ware würde die erste Januar Woche ankommen. Aber nach der eBay Mail hatte ich mit dem Thema ja schon abgeschlossen und heute kamm ich von der Arbeit und meine Freundin hielt meine Neue Berkley Spinnrute in der Hand =)


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Cool und jetzt musste nichma bezahlen :m


----------



## Schuschek (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Cool und jetzt musste nichma bezahlen :m


So einfach ist das nicht. Ein Kaufvertrag ist es trotzdem erst einmal. Die Ware kam ja schließlich.


----------



## hecq (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Bezahlen werde ich auf jeden Fall, dass gehört sich einfach. Habe keine Lust jemande zu prellen und ich weiß ja noch nichtmal warum bei anderen in Lieferverzug kommt. Kann ja auch der Fall sein, dass es auch um seine Existenz geht und geprellt zu werden will ja niemand. Im gegensatz würde ich immernoch auf meine Ware warten würde ich ausrasten vorallem die Ignoranz vom Shopbetreiber is echt unangebracht! Falls er Probleme hat, soll er mit seinen Kunden offen Reden und Sie nicht verhungern lassen, denn sonst hat er keine Chance seinen Laden zu halten!


----------



## Hechtchris (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ich würde das als Geschenk werten

Und Ebay stiftet dich ja an nicht zu bezahlen ! Einfach seine Emails ignorieren ...... :vik:


----------



## pike1984 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Ja, dann werd ich es jetz auch nochmal versuchen. Jetz wo der gute Mann wieder alles im Griff zu haben scheint...


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Friedel ist übrigens wieder groß aktiv aber bei nem anderen Auktionshaus. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

@Ernst
Die mit dem schottischen Fuchs?


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Nee Gerrit, dort nicht. Hast ne PN. #h


----------



## pike1984 (13. März 2008)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Hab den netten Herrn Schütz jetz mal über seine Homepage http://www.besser-angeln.de/webshop/shopping_cart.php
kontaktiert. Nach 4 Tagen immer noch keine Reaktion. Ist der eigentlich noch im AB aktiv?


----------



## fish101030 (31. August 2009)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

|wavey:hi

ich kann nichts negatives über angler 505 schreiben..
habe öfter ware bei ihm bestellt und sehr schnell bekommen.

                                           mfg fish 101030
                                            aus berlin


----------



## BigEarn (31. August 2009)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*



fish101030 schrieb:


> |wavey:hi
> 
> ich kann nichts negatives über angler 505 schreiben..
> habe öfter ware bei ihm bestellt und sehr schnell bekommen.
> ...




Schon etwas merkwürdig, wenn jemand, der gerade erst angemeldet ist in seinen ersten 2 Posts uralte Treads ausgräbt um den Ruf eines bestimmten Händlers aufzupolieren. |kopfkrat Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen |rolleyes


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (31. August 2009)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

jo, da versucht eventuell jemand seinen ramponierten ruf aufzupolieren. LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

Irgendwie sind das jetzt 2 Threads geworden, mal kreuz verlinkt:

1) 21.06.2007 bekannte Probleme mit angler505?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103707
2) 24.07.2009 Erfahrungen mit Angelzubehör Schütz?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161183


----------



## RudiRakete (10. März 2010)

*AW: bekannte Probleme mit angler505?*

*uff*...ziemliches "Päckchen" der ganze Thread...

...wobei mir - um diesen Selben mal aufzuwärmen - am Ende schon was recht sauer aufstößt!

Nachdem Eintrag vom 13.03.2008, 13:06 durch pike1984 war es monatelang ruhig...wie das halt so ist, irgendwann muss ja auch "mal gut" sein.

Ich kann auf langjährige Interneterfahrungen zurück blicken (ca. seit 1995) und was ein toter Thread ist, ist mir hinlänglich bekannt...(ich schände ja gerade selbst einen *grins*)...

Kurioserweise fällt hier im Board Ostern, Pfingsten und Weihnachten, sowie ein 6er im Lotto für jeden 2. AB-ler auf einen Tag, nämlich auf den

*31.08.2009, 08:10-09:41* !!!

Wie unwahrscheinlich ist DAS DENN?

Jemand schreibt positv und justament 37 Minuten danach ist BigEarn zur Stelle, um sich aus dem fernen Australien heldenhaft schützend vor den sorgsam bewahrten schlechten Ruf von Friedel zu werfen, löst im Verleich zu den letzten Monaten quasi ein kleines Massenposting aus, was in der Zusammenführung von 2 "Anti-Angler505-Threads" führt.

Eure Hausaufgaben scheint ihr jedenfalls zu machen, keine Frage...seltsam nur, dass mir das Posting von fish101030 mit ganz anderem Hintergrund ziemlich getürkt vorkommt.

Klartext: Ich kenne Friedel persönlich und kann seine techischen Probleme bestätigen und auch dass er oft ziemlich im Stress ist...

...warum ich erst jetzt was dazu schreibe? Bin auch im Stess (fast immer), und kannte diesen Thread vorher nicht, bin beim aktualisieren seiner alten Links drauf gestoßen.


Gruß...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=94460


----------

